# pension information



## 123me (Apr 28, 2009)

What does my partner need to do to make sure he gets a full pension when he moves to Canada? He is 54 years of age, and will move here next year. He has contacted the pension board, but has not received an answers to his questions.

Any information woudl be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

123me said:


> What does my partner need to do to make sure he gets a full pension when he moves to Canada? He is 54 years of age, and will move here next year. He has contacted the pension board, but has not received an answers to his questions.
> 
> Any information woudl be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!


I assume you're talking about the UK OAP? If so, he will be able to claim full pension at 65 if he has paid 30 years of NI contributions. If not a full 30 years it will be prorated. He should know that the level of pension when he applies will be locked for as long as he lives in Canada. There will be no cost of living increases like those paid to UK residents.


----------

